# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Cheap paint places in Sydney.

## nww1969

Hi team. 
Does anyone know of any places in the Sydney area that sell old/damaged paint stock.
Picked up some cheap decking oil from Graysonline recently but they have now sold
all there paint stock.
Looking for some interior wall paint.
Thanks Neil.

----------


## GeoffW1

> Hi team. 
> Does anyone know of any places in the Sydney area that sell old/damaged paint stock.
> Picked up some cheap decking oil from Graysonline recently but they have now sold
> all there paint stock.
> Looking for some interior wall paint.
> Thanks Neil.

  Hi, 
I like Aust Paint Discount House  http://apdh.com.au/ 
I don't think they sell seconds, but there is a range of price levels. 
Cheers

----------


## Make it work

I found the guys at "The Paint Place" on Fowler Rd Merrylands to be very competitive and very helpful as well. 
You feel like you hit the jackpot when you find good prices and great helpful people.

----------


## montiee

Keep the suggestions coming.. I'm also about to start a major paint job of my place so very interested. Don't particularily care about paying for service/friendliness though. All I care about is that the tin of paint is correctly tinted for the colour I want and the price is good. The guy can ignore me all he wants  while mixing or whatever and can have pinups and swear like a sailor for all I care.. :Smilie: .

----------


## IbbyTheBuilder

Whatever you do don't go Bunnings to buy your paint, it's a rip-off there. Go down to any paint retailer like Dulux.

----------


## Gaza

van t nugen at carbattabatta, i would suggest you know the retail price before you go there.

----------


## montiee

> van t nugen at carbattabatta, i would suggest you know the retail price before you go there.

  I assume you meant cabramatta? 
I have had bad experiences buying paint in the past from cabramatta. There really are some shifty characters down there. Last time we did we thought we where getting a bargain but what we found later was that the paint had been thinned so we weren't getting what we paid for. Not being pro painters we really didn't know the typical consistency of the paint we were buying. Unfortunately at the time we didn't know but when we went to buy some extra paint of the same type a month later at a local store (didn't feel like driving out there) the coverage was way different. I'm over dealing in this dodgy suburb. Not to say you might not find a geniuine seller of paint down there but it's a gamble.

----------


## rrobor

15 years ago I sprayed my fence with nice cheap paint, most of it washed off with the first descent rain storm. The next year I painted it with Wattle Solarguard. Fence is falling over a bit now as the posts are rotted at the ground, pailings are still fine though. So the moral of this story is. "Learn by others mistakes".

----------


## montiee

> 15 years ago I sprayed my fence with nice cheap paint, most of it washed off with the first descent rain storm. The next year I painted it with Wattle Solarguard. Fence is falling over a bit now as the posts are rotted at the ground, pailings are still fine though. So the moral of this story is. "Learn by others mistakes".

  I think by this post you might be misunderstanding the point of the thread. We are looking for places that sell good quality paint at cheap prices, not cheap crap paint. It's a well known fact that some suburbs are more competitive than others or there is one retailer that consistently beats the opposition by lowering his profit margins to attract customers into his new business. We are aiming to find that guy.

----------


## nww1969

> I think by this post you might be misunderstanding the point of the thread. We are looking for places that sell good quality paint at cheap prices, not cheap crap paint. It's a well known fact that some suburbs are more competitive than others or there is one retailer that consistently beats the opposition by lowering his profit margins to attract customers into his new business. We are aiming to find that guy.

  Montiee that was my plan. 
I have sourced some cheap top brand paint from Grays online and looking for more.
Im in no hurry so Grays works for me.
They have none at present but seem to sell off the big stores old or damaged tins. 
I got some decking oil from Grays 2x 4 litres cans with small dings and went to 
Bunnings and priced them at $86 a tin compared to my 2 tins from grays for $27 
and Bunnings tins had bigger dings. 
Stopped at 888 Villawood rd Villawood near Aldi's who had some cheap paint on ebay
but not sure of the brand  price was $40 for 4 litre tin. 
Thanks for all the posts guy's keep them coming if you find some good paint places.

----------


## Gaza

> Stopped at 888 Villawood rd Villawood near Aldi's who had some cheap paint on ebay
> but not sure of the brand price was $40 for 4 litre tin.

  dont know about there paint but we buy vinly flooring off these guys when we build site sheds and tempoary lunch rooms, they are great value for money for this stuff we have brought a few 1000m2 from them and never had a problem.

----------


## nww1969

> dont know about there paint but we buy vinly flooring off these guys when we build site sheds and tempoary lunch rooms, they are great value for money for this stuff we have brought a few 1000m2 from them and never had a problem.

  I actually wrote about the vinyl and carpet tiles from them aswell in my previous post
above but then deleted it as I thought this was about paint not carpet/vinyl but the 
products looked good and cheap.
From memory this place has been around for years, I recall driving past years ago
well before the M7 was thought of on the way to Canberra.

----------


## gymeamal

I know this is a old post but I have just found it. I found for product and price Kogarah paints in Rocky Point Road, just opposite the home brew shop so you can get your paint and try one of the beers on offer over the road

----------

